# Repeat prescriptions in Spain



## moch (May 21, 2005)

I know this has been mentioned several times before and although I have read posts in the past, until now it has not been relevant to us. Last year we both got 8 months of drugs before we left home - not any longer - we have been told 2 months max, even though the NHS guidelines say up to 3 months. I have tried to find out on line just how to get repeat prescriptions in Spain and it is all a bit vague. My understanding is that I have to register with a doctor, then take my repeat prescription along for the Spanish doctor to issue it for me to go to the chemist.
Please can anyone in the know confirm or deny this. Also what is the cost of prescription medecine in Spain and I am over 65? I believe I can then fill in a form on my return to reclaim any cost from the NHS.
We cannot stockpile by putting prescriptions in early here as the computer says NO.
Many thanks,

Mrs M


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you register with a local practice in Spain the the doctor will prescribe you anything you need. 

If he does this then the cost is very small compared to the over the counter price. 

Last winter I had some drugs and the price was nearly 30euro but was reduced to 8euro.

In the Valencia area then you need to speak fluent Spanish or take a translator with you, most site will have somebody that will do that for you. 

Not sure if you get it free as I have not reached that milestone yet. 

Andy


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Moch not 100% sure on this i think i read on MHF that you can ask your doctor for a Private Prescription take it to a chemist and pay the chemist for the drugs, check it out


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is it worth, before you go, getting someone to do a translation of what you want- name of drug, dosage, reason for it being prescribed etc so that you can take it to any chemist or surgery in Spain, even if they do not speak English ?

The internet will generally tell you what the drugs you use are called in Spain or the generic name.

G


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

First you should be aware that many drugs that are prescribed in UK are not available in Spain and the alternatives may not be suitable for you if in doubt you should check with your UK doctor.
Secondly most drugs can be bought over the counter at a Farmacia whether or not you show a prescription form or your drug packet/bottle.They are surprisingly cheap
Third you should be able to receive 3 months prescriptions in UK . Who is telling you 2 months.?

Fourth most drugs here in the UK do not cost much certainly nothing like the NHS item charge.Why not ask your Doctor for a private prescription for the additional months,however I can understand any Doctor being reluctant to prescribe for long periods without seeing a patient although this does happen anyway from my experience at some surgeries.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you stay in one region and go and register with a local Doctor you will get all you need without any difficulty. Many Spanish prescriptions include an automatic repeat facility, I am not sure how long they are valid for but if the Pharmacist cannot dispense on the old one just go to the Doctor for another.

I have an occasional ailment for which I need expensive medication. I registered and went to the Doc. who gave me a repeat prescription. When I took it to the Pharmacy the Pharmacist was most apologetic that she could not repeat on it. Due to the cost of the drug she said I would need a new prescription each time. It was no problem, the Doc. repeated the Prescription on request without needing to see me again.

I think you have to register region by region so that you are on the computer system.

Bear in mind also the many drugs which are prescription only here can be bought over the counter there. The cost of the medication I use is less than the cost in the UK with a prescription, Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My husband has a habit of making use of the medical facilities wherever we go!

Make sure you take your EHIC with you and show this when you go to the Doctor or Farmacia. We'd to pay €23 each time we saw a Dr - but it was never the same Dr/area, so I don't know if that was a 1-off and your next visit to the same Dr. would be free? The receipt they gave us was actually a claim form.

When we'd to get medication, the Farmacia also gave us a claim form as a receipt (tho these claim forms are not acceptable to EHIC - you've to use their own).

We did ask a couple of the Drs if we would be able to get our normal medication, if necessary, thro themselves and our understanding was that it would be absolutely no problem.

But we haven't actually put that to the test.


----------

